

Ask HN: Why not a Video Mute? - wslh

It happens to you? do you only need to hear a video audio without looking at the video but the only opportunity is to mute the audio channels.
======
jodrellblank
Drag another window over the top. You can't just play more audio over the top
as it just makes a mess, so it needs mute.

~~~
wslh
One issue is that you're consuming unnecessary bandwidth. Another is consuming
unnecesary CPU. so that solution just give a different perception but don't
solve these two issues.

~~~
Psyonic
sure, but it seems like a rare enough need that its questionable whether its
worth cluttering up the interface and adding to the code base to implement it.

------
TotlolRon
We need mute for sound because we, humans, can not "close our ears" or "listen
away". The need for "video mute" is not as strong. We have the feature built-
in.

